# Timer



## the (27 Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Zusammenstellung bzw. Erklärung wie Timer in ihren verschiedenen Betriebsarten in ST aufgerufen/initialisiert werden.... wo finde ich sowas??
Hier im Forum bin ich leider bisher nich fündig geworden.

PS: Ich bin auch nicht im Besitz von Software sodass ich in einer "Hilfe" nachschauen könnte...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Brro87 (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich hoffe du meinst mit "Ich bin auch nicht im Besitz von Software sodass ich in einer "Hilfe" nachschauen könnte..." nicht das OS... weil, da wird dir wohl niemand behilflich sein!

Du meinst wohl, eine Editor, mit dem du ST programmieren kannst?
Schau doch mal auf der der Beckhoffseite (Stichwort TwinCat) nach. Dort bekommt man nämlich einen Editor gratis als Demoversion (30-Tage-Version).

Und dann sehen wir mal weiter, ob man dir behilflich sein kann!

Ah,.. erkläre mir doch noch genauer deine Frage, bin da nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden!?

Gruess
Brro87


----------



## the (28 Mai 2009)

hallo,



> Ich hoffe du meinst mit "Ich bin auch nicht im Besitz von Software sodass ich in einer "Hilfe" nachschauen könnte..." nicht das OS... weil, da wird dir wohl niemand behilflich sein!


??? Bahnhof !!

Aber richtig, ich meinte einen Editor... Ich bin dabei mir TwinCat runterzuladen. Ich warte allerdings noch auf den Downloadlink...

Aber zurück zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
In AWL initialisiert und aktiviert man einen Timer beispielsweise so:

```
L    S5T#1s
SI   T
```
Wie sieht ein solcher Aufruf in ST aus??
Gibts es eine ausführliche Doku über Timer (in ST) im Netz ??

Danke
Thomas


----------



## MasterOhh (28 Mai 2009)

Ich empfehle dir dringend das Beckhoff Information System runterzuladen. 
Das ist eine sehr umfangreiche Hilfe. Wiegt ca. 340 MB, die sich aber mehr als lohnen.
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?download/tcinfo.htm?id=2140

Zu deiner Frage:

Twincat hat mehrere Timerarten

nen TON verwendet man z.B. so:

VAR
      timer:TON;
END_VAR

(*Timer initialisieren*)
timer.pt:=T#10m23s17ms; (*Timer läuft für 10 Minuten 23 s ...*)

(*Timer starten*)
timer.IN:=true;

(*Timer aufrufen*)
timer();

(*Timer Ausgang*)
timer.Q=false (*solange die PT Zeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist*)
timer.Q=true (*wenn die eingestellt Zeit abgelaufen ist*)

(*Timer reset*)
timer.IN:=false;


Hoffe das Hilft ein wenig.


----------



## MSB (28 Mai 2009)

In der Codesys-Welt und somit auch Twincat-Welt,
gibt es Standardmäßig 3 Timerarten:

TON, TOF, TP

TON = SE
TOF = SA
TP = SV

Das gibts als sog. IEC-Timer auch bei Siemens (SFB4,5,6) ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerri (29 Mai 2009)

Gibt es auch eine Art Taktbyte wie bei Siemens? Speziell für BX,Cx und BC?


----------



## Fanta-Er (6 Juli 2009)

kannst dir auch bei microinnovation mxpro runter laden.
ist codesys 2.3.9 und die hilfe ist auch mit dabei.

ladt die die treiber der anderen firmen und du kannst sie sogar programmieren . demofenster kommt alle hundert jahre hoch.

http://www.microinnovation.com/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-8/26_view-326/


----------

